

Ruby code to extract (sometimes guess) names and emails from a string - NadaAldahleh
http://zadasnotes.blogspot.ca/2012/04/extracting-names-and-email-addresses.html

======
AznHisoka
This would be useful if paired with a database of the top 10000 common first
and last names. The last thing you want to do is rely on this, and
accidentally send an email to someone addressing them with their wrong name.

